# A quick 1 for Moddie!!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I saw the Chevy pick upp that u detailed today!!! its as bad as ever again but even when piggin' there's still a GREAT shine trying to escape!! Well done m8:thumb:


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Yeah its usually very dirty, ill be doin it again in the spring, hopefully not need as much work this time tho


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Any wonder its bloody dirty, it doesn't get driven easy


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thats true gaz it was up my a** pushing me up the road and then we both pulled in to the same filling station... That thing can shift it surprised me and im not ashamed to admit it!!!


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Its remapped to 200bhp, its dead at the min tho as it hasnt had a service from new. Its very tail happy, i was driving it to the owner very easy because i didnt wanna get it dirty an it was sliding all over the place!


----------

